# Wedding venues



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am getting married next year and looking for a venue in Paphos area. The problem is, we dont want a wedding in a hotel or church or town-hall and we have at least 80 guests. We looked into private villas but the ones we like have a limit of 60 people. We would ideally like to have the ceremony on the beach, and reception closeby. We also looked into farms, wineries, barns or botanical gardens, but no luck. 
Anyone can recommend somewhere nice?????
Lu


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

Not sure about this.... Just an idea.... But how much would one of the boats cost at Paphos? Some even cater. 
Wishing you both health wealth and happiness.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you Google "wedding Cyprus government law" you will find a wealth of information.

As far as I can see you can only have the ceremony in a Town Hall or Church.

Pete


----------



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for the tip, but boats are quite limited in terms of number of guests! We are trying to keep the costs down by finding a venue that would enable us to get our own catering and bring our own drinks, so the search is very tricky! :help:


----------



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

We were thinking of having the official ceremony in the town hall few days before the wedding, if that is the only legal way to do it and then have the normal wedding for all guests with a priest. To pay someone from the town hall to come where we want him to come would cost us from 300eur up. I have been told that priest can do ceremony as long as there is at least a chapel on the location!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You may think this a daft suggestion but why not consider one of the excellent picnic sites that the Forestry Department maintain? It would be delightful in one of the forest sites such as Agia under the trees in the summer. You have water, toilets, loads of benches, barbecue facilities and playgrounds for children at most of the sites although I know of one that does not allow BBQs.

I've certainly seen evidence of Cypriot celebrations at some sites but whether these are weddings I don't know.

Pete


----------



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Picnic site is actually a great idea! I've seen many pictures from weddings in a forest and they all look very romantic! Will look into it, thanks for the tip!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Lucia83 said:


> Picnic site is actually a great idea! I've seen many pictures from weddings in a forest and they all look very romantic! Will look into it, thanks for the tip!



Some have a church nearby, I think the one near Neo Chorio does and a short walk/ride up the hill will give breathtaking views.

A further option could be one of the Amphitheaters, many have a spectacular view, Tala and Kato Pyrgos for example.


----------



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Some have a church nearby, I think the one near Neo Chorio does and a short walk/ride up the hill will give breathtaking views.
> 
> A further option could be one of the Amphitheaters, many have a spectacular view, Tala and Kato Pyrgos for example.


That sounds good too! I've also found one spa resort which is converted monastery from 17th century which look lovely too! Not cheap though!


----------

